# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Lõi BitmapFactory

## khanhhoangsg

mình thường xuyên gặp sự cố với thằng bitmapfactory khi xử lý bitmap trong andorid, bạn nào xử được thằng này giúp mình với

----------

